# Mercury insurance



## grUBBER

grUBBERActive Member

I called and told my mercury agent that I drive uber on this car full time and use it for other purpuses as well.
It was 2 months ago. She said that they will talk to their legal team about me and thanked for informing them.
Last week I paid my 3-months installment thru touch phone system and payment went through.
California


----------



## davidk_SF

grUBBER said:


> grUBBERActive Member
> 
> I called and told my mercury agent that I drive uber on this car full time and use it for other purpuses as well.
> It was 2 months ago. She said that they will talk to their legal team about me and thanked for informing them.
> Last week I paid my 3-months installment thru touch phone system and payment went through.
> California


There is no problem until accident happen.


----------



## suewho

Keep a record ofmall correspondence dude, like printed out and all


----------



## Salthedriver

*They get a serious case of* *Alzheimer's after you report an accident *


----------



## Instyle

Remember anything you do or say can be used against you even if your just being honest


----------



## Woober

Read your policy!!! An insurance agent (aka salesperson) will tell you anything.


----------



## Bart McCoy

But in what cases would you use your insurance company if you get an accident while a pax is with you? Doesnt Uber kick in, in that instance?

And if it isnt your fault, your insurance nor Uber would do anything anyway right?Since the at fault insurance company should pay everythign (that is if the other person at fault has insurance)


----------



## Sydney Uber

Bart McCoy said:


> But in what cases would you use your insurance company if you get an accident while a pax is with you? Doesnt Uber kick in, in that instance?
> 
> And if it isnt your fault, your insurance nor Uber would do anything anyway right?Since the at fault insurance company should pay everythign (that is if the other person at fault has insurance)


There's a lot of "ifs" there


----------



## Instyle

Subject to change and at there discretion.

Whilst active engaged with a pax, liability supposedly kicks in and covers any damage or injury you make. Based on technicalities, you should start the trip before they enter vehicle and end the trip after they have fully 
exited the vehicle. E.g person trips on the out of our vehicle and injures themselves, after you've ended the trip your not actively engaged.

You and your vehicle are however not covered, however other parties supposedly is. Imagine anything major; sorry officer I'm still waiting on an email from Uber. Bam! Done


----------



## Tx rides

Instyle said:


> Subject to change and at there discretion.
> 
> Whilst active engaged with a pax, liability supposedly kicks in and covers any damage or injury you make. Based on technicalities, you should start the trip before they enter vehicle and end the trip after they have fully
> exited the vehicle. E.g person trips on the out of our vehicle and injures themselves, after you've ended the trip your not actively engaged.
> 
> You and your vehicle are however not covered, however other parties supposedly is. Imagine anything major; sorry officer I'm still waiting on an email from Uber. Bam! Done


It goes beyond active engagement with the passenger, also included in "livery service" will be hanging at airport terminals, trolling downtown awaiting pings, departing a passenger's residence/neighborhood, etc. there are many on this forum who argue that during those periods they are just personally using their vehicles. Most insurance companies disagree, and will likely deny coverage. This is why so many companies have a standard disclaimer, some just flat out refuse any coverage to you if you drive for these companies at all. I can't say that I blame them, why take an additional risk without charging an additional price? We had to add the airport to our commercial insurance, that is because the airport does not wish to be held accountable whatsoever in the event that a driver hits a car or passenger in the many congested zones. Word is that they are not going to lift this requirement for any TNC. These "en route/pax in car" liability coverage plans are not going to meet that requirement at the airport, so I will not be surprised when the Austin airport adopts the same requirements you are seeing in California, Colorado, etc. my guess is that eventually these TNCs will have to have full app on commercial liability in every locale. Even then, it really does leave all these independent contractors on the hook for their own damages. I suppose, in high-volume/hi surge areas, the revenue may be worth it to drivers.


----------



## grUBBER

Woober said:


> Read your policy!!! An insurance agent (aka salesperson) will tell you anything.


She I


Woober said:


> Read your policy!!! An insurance agent (aka salesperson) will tell you anything.


I've been with that agent for 10 years, my policy number didn't change once, she only works with mercury and never charges any commissions. Does she care if I stay or leave, what's in it for her?
I just pay renewals over the automatic touch phone system and add or drop cars over the email.
I don't see her as a full of shit insurance salesperson.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

I'm feeling generous...you all get a "LIKE" tonight


----------



## Tx rides

grUBBER said:


> She I
> 
> I've been with that agent for 10 years, my policy number didn't change once, she only works with mercury and never charges any commissions. Does she care if I stay or leave, what's in it for her?
> I just pay renewals over the automatic touch phone system and add or drop cars over the email.
> I don't see her as a full of shit insurance salesperson.


All that matters is what the policy says about commercial use.


----------



## grUBBER

acceptRty SUCKS said:


> I'm feeling generous...you all get a "LIKE" tonight


We also accept tips, in case you're super generous tonight


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

grUBBER said:


> We also accept tips, in case you're super generous tonight


Alright gimme yer bank "routing" numbers


----------



## Woober

grUBBER said:


> She I
> 
> I've been with that agent for 10 years, my policy number didn't change once, she only works with mercury and never charges any commissions. Does she care if I stay or leave, what's in it for her?
> I just pay renewals over the automatic touch phone system and add or drop cars over the email.
> I don't see her as a full of shit insurance salesperson.


It's good you have a good agent. I've had some boneheads!


----------



## Ins Guy

_"Read your policy!!! An insurance agent (aka salesperson) will tell you anything."_

This is almost 100%. A sales person CAN tell you anything. If you have a good Agent, they will tell you the truth. The problem is finding a good Agent.

I would agree that there are a ton of boneheads out there that say they are, but are not. You can use Yelp and other so called user rating sites, but people pay others to post there so their reputation is good. Use them as a tool and take them at face value. Fake postings are pretty easy to see. I would say, talk to friends and see who they use. You can also speak with the Insurance Carrier and see who they recommend that sells their product. Talk with their customer service dept. They are the one's who usually have to fix problems.

Now, as for Mercury's policy on this topic, they have issued a memo to their Agents that is very clear. They do not cover the client while they are working for Uber, Lyft, etc. as they see this as a need for a livery policy; which is totally different. As an insurance professional, I wholeheartedly agree with them. Call ride share programs whatever you want, they are basically following the model of a taxi service. While that is a topic for a debate at another time, that is the Companies expressed position.


----------



## davidk_SF

Bone head or ****ed head I don't know but I appreciate what Uber did as I drove cab for a couple years. When I lost my job and only thing I have in mind is to keep my family under the roof so got a cab driving gig. Lots of different tests, background check, finger printing and finally get to the police to complete the process. Uber driving only take 5 minutes.
I noticed people treat the cab drivers like shit no matter who or what the driver is. Sometimes I was just stopped at the light and some people just call names and seems like cab drivers are worth nothing. 
Finally, Uber and Lyft came in and turned the whole world into cab drivers. There go all the real frauds, thieves and bandits started to steal the cab driver's bread and butter without knowing they are making money for the VCs.
If the insurance companies really look at the driving milage of the vehicle, its easy to tell the car is used for taxi or not. If I were the insurance company; anyone get into accident while driving taxi with personal insurance file a claim, charge them with fraud. That will send a clear message that it is not okay. 
I feel sorry for those poor bastards bragged about sharing economy. How many of them shared the economy with Bank Of America or Chase or Wells Fargo or what so ever?? No one has the ****ing balls! Get those frauds and put them in jail. A simple lawsuit goes a long way. 
Those frauds cost a lot of damage to communities, individuals and mom&pop's businesses.


----------



## Juni Banico

Hello everyone! Just read this post. My name is Juni, new to the group. I'm an Uber driver by night and on weekends, insurance agent in the day time. I just received good news this morning from Mercury stating that beginning November 23, 2015, Mercury will allow you to purchase an endorsement that will cover ride-sharing drivers, including Uber and Lyft, during the time prior to a passenger being connected with the driver (P1). So if you have a policy with Mercury now, you may want to ask your Agent or Broker to add this endorsement. Again, it will be available on Nov 23, 2015. Refer to it as endorsement U651. Another carrier that you can look into is MetLife, if you are a Lyft Driver. MetLife will cover stage P1, P2 and P3 for Lyft Drivers only. If you have questions, post a reply or message me. Best wishes and safe driving!


----------



## Ins Guy

Juni Banico said:


> Hello everyone! Just read this post. My name is Juni, new to the group. I'm an Uber driver by night and on weekends, insurance agent in the day time. I just received good news this morning from Mercury stating that beginning November 23, 2015, Mercury will allow you to purchase an endorsement that will cover ride-sharing drivers, including Uber and Lyft, during the time prior to a passenger being connected with the driver (P1). So if you have a policy with Mercury now, you may want to ask your Agent or Broker to add this endorsement. Again, it will be available on Nov 23, 2015. Refer to it as endorsement U651. Another carrier that you can look into is MetLife, if you are a Lyft Driver. MetLife will cover stage P1, P2 and P3 for Lyft Drivers only. If you have questions, post a reply or message me. Best wishes and safe driving!


Yep, Juni is 100% correct!

I can confirm the same as I just saw the same memo this morning.

I will add this verbiage that was in the memo....

_"An important note is that drivers that are part of such TNC or ride-sharing service must indicate this TNC usage and accept the TNC usage surcharge and accompanying coverage in order to be eligible to purchase a Mercury auto policy. Otherwise, individuals that are part of such TNC or ride-sharing service are not eligible for a Mercury auto policy even if they otherwise qualify as a California Good Driver."_


----------



## Juni Banico

Ins Guy said:


> Yep, Juni is 100% correct!
> 
> I can confirm the same as I just saw the same memo this morning.
> 
> I will add this verbiage that was in the memo....
> 
> _"An important note is that drivers that are part of such TNC or ride-sharing service must indicate this TNC usage and accept the TNC usage surcharge and accompanying coverage in order to be eligible to purchase a Mercury auto policy. Otherwise, individuals that are part of such TNC or ride-sharing service are not eligible for a Mercury auto policy even if they otherwise qualify as a California Good Driver."_


Thank you. Yes this was part of the memo, but makes sense. Mercury has to cover their butts! It also stated that the surcharge would be similar to that of the business use over 35 miles. From my experience, the business use endorsement was pretty affordable. My question would be if the endorsement would have to be applied to all vehicles on the policy, or just the cars that are being used for TNC.


----------



## Mike T

Juni Banico said:


> Hello everyone! Just read this post. My name is Juni, new to the group. I'm an Uber driver by night and on weekends, insurance agent in the day time. I just received good news this morning from Mercury stating that beginning November 23, 2015, Mercury will allow you to purchase an endorsement that will cover ride-sharing drivers, including Uber and Lyft, during the time prior to a passenger being connected with the driver (P1). So if you have a policy with Mercury now, you may want to ask your Agent or Broker to add this endorsement. Again, it will be available on Nov 23, 2015. Refer to it as endorsement U651. Another carrier that you can look into is MetLife, if you are a Lyft Driver. MetLife will cover stage P1, P2 and P3 for Lyft Drivers only. If you have questions, post a reply or message me. Best wishes and safe driving!


FYI- In Arizona the policy with Mercury will be available on December 18th. Great News!!
It will cover all 3 stages.


----------



## Brr1986

What states is mercury in ?


----------



## Mike T

Mercury is rolling out Arizona as one of the first states on Dec. 18th. I'll try to get a nationwide schedule and post it.


----------



## CityGirl

Does anyone know how much it costs? Farmers is 8 percent more, for comparison. Juni Banico Ins Guy


----------



## Mike T

I am currently only able to write insurance in Arizona and the rates come out on 12/18. I'll post the price that day.
VERY IMPORTANT- You must be sure that any company that says they write insurance for Uber Drivers does
cover for all 3 phases. Mercury does.


----------



## Mike T

Ins Guy said:


> _"Read your policy!!! An insurance agent (aka salesperson) will tell you anything."_
> 
> This is almost 100%. A sales person CAN tell you anything. If you have a good Agent, they will tell you the truth. The problem is finding a good Agent.
> 
> I would agree that there are a ton of boneheads out there that say they are, but are not. You can use Yelp and other so called user rating sites, but people pay others to post there so their reputation is good. Use them as a tool and take them at face value. Fake postings are pretty easy to see. I would say, talk to friends and see who they use. You can also speak with the Insurance Carrier and see who they recommend that sells their product. Talk with their customer service dept. They are the one's who usually have to fix problems.
> 
> Now, as for Mercury's policy on this topic, they have issued a memo to their Agents that is very clear. They do not cover the client while they are working for Uber, Lyft, etc. as they see this as a need for a livery policy; which is totally different. As an insurance professional, I wholeheartedly agree with them. Call ride share programs whatever you want, they are basically following the model of a taxi service. While that is a topic for a debate at another time, that is the Companies expressed position.


Ins Guy- Mercury DOES offer TNC coverage in a few states and it is expanding quickly. You must have the TNC certificate that is issued by Mercury to be in compliance. I'm in Arizona and we started on December 18th. An excellent option.


----------



## Ins Guy

Mike T said:


> Ins Guy- Mercury DOES offer TNC coverage in a few states and it is expanding quickly. You must have the TNC certificate that is issued by Mercury to be in compliance. I'm in Arizona and we started on December 18th. An excellent option.


Mike - Thanks for that, but I am aware of all that. Look at the dates of the posting. Mercury just recently got it out in CA, which is where I am. I just have not come back and posted here for some time.


----------



## Juni Banico

Mercury released their TNC product on November 23 in California. I'm an agent here in California and I've written the policy for a few people already, and I have the policy for myself on two of my cars. I also drive for Uber and Lyft. Message me if you want a quote.


----------



## Juni Banico

Brr1986 said:


> What states is mercury in ?


California for now.


----------



## Juni Banico

Mike T said:


> I am currently only able to write insurance in Arizona and the rates come out on 12/18. I'll post the price that day.
> VERY IMPORTANT- You must be sure that any company that says they write insurance for Uber Drivers does
> cover for all 3 phases. Mercury does.


Mercury only covers Period 1 in California. It is MetLife that will cover All 3 periods, but for LYFT drivers only. I spoke with my MetLife rep, and he told me that they also offered the product to Uber, but Uber rejected it. Pretty dumb if you ask me. MetLife is a much larger company and can create affinity groups that will benefit the end user.


----------



## LBCUberGirl

Just spoke to my Mercury agent and was able to add the U651 endorsement for $97 more per year. Even though I'm not planning on driving very much at this point due to the price cuts, it's nice to know its in place.... Just in case I do decide to drive.


----------



## ZoomZoomBoober

Juni Banico said:


> Mercury only covers Period 1 in California. It is MetLife that will cover All 3 periods, but for LYFT drivers only. I spoke with my MetLife rep, and he told me that they also offered the product to Uber, but Uber rejected it. Pretty dumb if you ask me. MetLife is a much larger company and can create affinity groups that will benefit the end user.


Sucks, you drive for Lyft only?


----------



## Mike T

Juni Banico said:


> Mercury only covers Period 1 in California. It is MetLife that will cover All 3 periods, but for LYFT drivers only. I spoke with my MetLife rep, and he told me that they also offered the product to Uber, but Uber rejected it. Pretty dumb if you ask me. MetLife is a much larger company and can create affinity groups that will benefit the end user.


Juni, Mercury in Arizona covers all 3 phases. When they change to Guildwire in California, they will cover all 3 phases. Its a software issue according to the main guy in charge of rideshare insurance.


----------



## Mike T

Juni Banico said:


> Mercury released their TNC product on November 23 in California. I'm an agent here in California and I've written the policy for a few people already, and I have the policy for myself on two of my cars. I also drive for Uber and Lyft. Message me if you want a quote.[/QUOTE
> TD Insurance in Phoenix is Mercury's main agent for rideshare drivers. We helped write the rules.


----------



## Mike T

FYI- Mercury now covers all 3 phases in California.


----------

